# Winter Maintenance



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

For the inshore crowd, when's the last time you checked your *Batteries*, especially *trolling batteries for* *water*? The more you use them and recharge them, the more *DISTILLED* (only) water you need, *or* you can just buy new batteries every year!<UL><LI>*Have you greased that jack plate* lately or changed the grease in your trailer bearings?</LI><LI>*have you greased your elec lift* in your boat slip, probably didn't know you have about *8-10 *fittings there!</LI><LI>*Oil all your snaps* so they don't corrode and pull off</LI><LI>Check your *Trailer Tire Pressure*</LI><LI>*Clean the spark plugs,* this is an easy*DIY*task and important on 2 strokes</LI><LI>Checked all your *electrical connections* for corrosion, including "*RUNNING LITES*"</LI>[/list]

*That's whatI did today!*


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Good advise. I need to spend a six pack on my rig soon.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *snapper fan (1/25/2009)*Good post Bay Pirate.
> 
> Don't forget the grease fittings on the motor and grease the steering tube or the steering will be locked up come spring.
> 
> ...




*Those are some good tips too, i found the fitting on front of my Yamaha for the steering, thanks to Kenny! (Sequoia)*


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I just finished mine up as well: Changed the water pump (2 year service), greased all fittings on the motor,change foot oil (yearly service), greased all wheel bearings, replaced dry-rotted brake lines, checked all bilge pumps, and looked for corrosion on electrical parts. Also I just wanted to say thanks to the people on here - they are very helpful :clap


----------

